# General tips for safe storing a violin while you go for vacation



## fayew

I am going for a holiday trip to East Asia with my family and will be back only after 3 months. I'm not taking my violin with me. I'm concerned about storing my violin safely at home during these days. The dust and grime may ruin my violin. So, I'm looking for some useful tips to store it safely when I go for the trip. I got some ideas from an article and it mentions some of these facts:
Cleaning the violin with a soft cloth
Store it open to avoid the beetles
Store it in a climate controlled storage space 
Slacken the bow hair before storing your bow

What are the other things to consider? More ideas and suggestions would be of great help. Also, I have yet another question. Should I loosen the strings for long term storage? Please do share your views. Thanks.


----------



## Pugg

Not much violin players it seems fayew, I don't have one, just a piano and that ons stays home , always,


----------



## Taplow

fayew said:


> Store it in a climate controlled storage space


I've never heard of storing an instrument in an open case to prevent beetles. Where do you live that you have a beetle problem??

Seriously though, humidity is going to be your biggest issue, and extremes of humidity - either too dry or too wet - can damage your instrument more than anything else. In temperate summer months you shouldn't have much of an issue, but if you live somewhere where you use heating in the winter, then the air can get extremely dry, leading to potential cracking of the wood.

Get a good, adjustable humidifer and put it in your case. You want to maintain a humidity of somewhere between 40-60%. The higher end of that range is better. And keep your case closed. My humidifiers last only about two weeks in the winter before I have to refill them. But if it's currently summer where you are then I wouldn't worry too much. Just store it somewhere cool.

I would also loosen the strings ... not enough to drop the sound post, but enough to take some pressure off the bridge.


----------



## Taplow

I should add that it is a good idea to clean your instrument with a soft cloth to prevent the build-up of rosin, which can damage the varnish over time, on a regular basis. Not just when leaving it for some time.


----------



## fayew

Thanks for your replies...


----------

